# I am so tired of being rejected...



## camihuml (Jul 23, 2012)

So I try to snuggle up to SO and get him in the mood, and after a few minutes of obvious frustration he turns to me and says,...
"I can't get to sleep when you are rubbing all over me".

I hear all these men on here talking about how they can't get #@$$y from their wives and here I am, a pretty dam good looking woman, and I can't get any interest from my SO.

Not a real mood lifter, I tell ya. I am so tired of it all. Screw this crap, I need a boyfriend!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Wait a minute... first... how old are you and how old is your SO? Are you two married? If so.. for how long? If not... how long have you been together? What's his diet like? Does he excersize?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## camihuml (Jul 23, 2012)

He's a slacker, no diet or exercise. Opposite as when we first met. Love being taken advantage of---oh you are the woman of my dreams etc etc etc then BAM total slacker in 6 months. Tired of it!!!! 38, 3 yrs


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Have you discussed with him how you feel? Have you tried to see how he is feeling? He may have low testosterone or depression.... or both... perhaps you should bring up going to the doc, going to marriagr counseling and maybe even seeing a sex therapist. Would you be up for that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

